# Changes as I go



## hargadale (Jan 12, 2010)

I Made a template of masonite of the transmission bolt patern to transfer onto the .50 inch aluminum plate as the first step of connecting the transmission to the electric motor. My plan was to connect the two Clark forklift motors together end wise. There just enough room to do it in the car. SO.... I went looking for a more suitable motor. I found and bought a Caterpiller electric fork lift truck, the end result was that for $600 I got three 48 volt dc mortors, and a controller. Plus a couple of hydraulic pumps. I also got the sppeed control pot hooked to a pedal. The whole thing was engineered my the engineers at Caterpiller to work together, so I don't have to do that.


----------

